

In China you target elites to make noise, target the grassroots to make money. - danohuiginn
http://www.chinasmack.com/2011/stories/the-story-of-wl-chinas-great-internet-divide.html

======
danohuiginn
Profile of 2 Chinese internet entrepreneurs, of whom the one selling to the
urban poor is much more interesting. Partly because of the skill of building a
website for people without computers or smartphones, but also because of how
he got there:

"Rather than concepts of Web 2.0 or mobile internet, he follows the tens of
thousands of migrant workers and the “ant people” [marginally employed
university graduates] on the outskirts of cities. How does he follow them? He
drinks beers with them over midnight snacks from street vendors, spends the
night at internet cafes in the Foxconn factory district, and chats with the
convenience store owners who got their BMWs by selling to them."

